# Brewing Software Differences



## Crusty (16/11/14)

Hi guys.
Entering the same recipe into three different software programmes, BrewMate, BeerSmith 2 & Beer Tools Pro gets some pretty conflicting figures & each has it's own calculations based on my inputs of boil off, liquor to grain ratios, recipe & strike water volume.
BeerSmith & BrewMate calculate the desired strike volume & sparge where BTP does not. I am finding BTP to be the better of all the programmes & I'm using it from now on. Because of no guide line as to what volume to add for mash in nor sparge volume, I opted for a strike volume of 52lt & using a sparge volume of 1lt/kg grain, I will be sparging with 10.3lt of water for a 10.3kg grain bill. The recipe I'm doing is for 40lt into the fermenter @75% Brewhouse efficiency & an evaporation loss of 6l/hr ( tested )
Anyone out there using the 50lt BM care to share your strike in volume & sparge volume & litres into the fermenter.
My last brew using BeerSmith yielded an extra 6lt of wort @correct gravity & ended up being 75% not 70% as it was set in BeerSmith.
That recipe told me to strike in with 55lt of water & sparge with 11.9lt of water so the volumes were too high for the batch size but I hit my gravity which was a bit odd.


----------

